# US Dollar Index



## hevaystos (12 July 2011)

IMPORTANT BREAKOUT

A serious important manifestation is taking place in the Greenback; the index has successfully penetrated the structure key resistance zone. It became finally clear which role the Symmetrical Triangle will take; it has “reversed” the prior down-trend and, supposing that the breakout will be decisive, we can tell that the Greenback has built and successfully completed a Bottom Pattern. The RSI adds another piece to the bullish picture; the indicator also broke up-side over its own triangle, but which makes us, somehow, inclined totally to the Bullish scenarios is the new Range the RSI is taking now; it has bounced off the 40 line and this level worked previously as a Bull Support Range. In brief, the Index broke positively from a bottom pattern and the RSI is taking a new character… we haven’t, so far, any reason to be bearish on the security!

The USD is heading to the pattern’s up-side target @ 79.0, but the index may faces a selling pressure from the 200-day EMA @ 76.85. The 200-day EMA sometimes works as a major ceiling over prices and a decline may follow afterward, but we are betting on “Just a Pull Back” scenario to the Symmetrical Triangle and another rally to the pattern’s target.


----------



## wayneL (13 April 2022)

Dixie has cracked the ton for the first time in a long time, interesting in light of the US inflation figures.

DXY + POO + 10YR yield. (And the trends thereof)

Anyone wanna punt on the macro outcome?


----------

